# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پشت کنکور با مدرک کارشناسی علوم از

## moohaamad

سلام دوستان
من سال 97 از رشته علوم فارغ التحصیل شدم و تصمیم گرفتم امسال برای کنکور 99 بخونم اما تا الان طرحمو نرفتم... از طرفی یجا خوندم انجام طرح خدمت مقاطع کارشناسی رشته های علوم پزشکی برای شرکت در کنکور الزامیست!!! خواستم بدونم این مطلب صحت داره و حتما باید 2 سال طرحمو برم تا بشه کنکور شرکت کرد؟!! ://

----------


## Churchill



----------


## Churchill

https://www.heyvagroup.com/shownews/982/%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B5%DB%8C%D9%84-%D9%85%D8%AC%D8%AF%D8%AF-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%B1%D8%B4%D8%AA%D9%87-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C%D8%8C-%D8%AF%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%D  A%A9%DB%8C-%DB%8C%D8%A7-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B2%DB%8C-%D9%88-%D8%B1%D8%B4%D8%AA%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%BE%DB%8C%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%D  B%8C.html

----------


## Churchill

http://irmohasel.com/%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%B7-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B5%DB%8C%D9%84-%D9%85%D8%AC%D8%AF%D8%AF-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%B1%D8%B4%D8%AA%D9%87-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C/
این سایت گفته که باید بگذرونی طرح اجباری رو

----------


## Churchill

قسمت طرح سوال سازمان سنجش 
و گروه های مشاوره مختلف من الجمله هیوا و ... هم میتونی بپرسی 
ببخشید میتونم بپرسم چرا میخوای دوباره کنکور شرکت کنی؟؟؟

----------


## moohaamad

> قسمت طرح سوال سازمان سنجش 
> و گروه های مشاوره مختلف من الجمله هیوا و ... هم میتونی بپرسی 
> ببخشید میتونم بپرسم چرا میخوای دوباره کنکور شرکت کنی؟؟؟


راستش خوندن علوم ب نحوی برام اجبار شد و علاقه ای بهش نداشتم، مخصوصا وقتی 4 سال تموم شد به مرور نسبت به رشته علوم و وضعیت و ارزشش توی کشور نفرتم بیشتر شد ( به افرادی ک اصلا توی رشته علوم ازمایشگاه تحصیل نکردن اجازه میدن تو ازمایشگاها کار کنن و در نتیجه ازمایشگاها با افرادی با سطح علمی فوق العاده کم و سود جو اشباع شده!) ...مخصوصا وقتی دانشگاه بودم افرادی رو دیدم ک به دلایل مختلف با یک هزارم زحمات من داشتن ارزوهای منو زندگی میکردن و منو تحقیر میکردن خیلی سختم بود... الان شرایط مهیا شد ک علاقمو دنبال کنم و بخاطر همین تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم.

----------

